# Random story's



## timbo (Mar 17, 2015)

This is a thread about Animal Crossing story's.
You can leave your own if you want to 
It's just a thread to have fun!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Tim! Lol i dunno remember exactly how i started up but if that is what you mean...

So i arrived like every other player at my train station and planted my town tree! I remeber having Snake, Static, Nibbles and Kiki as my starting villagers. The first thing i actually did after i paid off my first debt was surrounding my house with random flowers! By the way around that time i looked like a Toad from Mario. 

Well i could go on with this forever! I got the game since release so i actually have a lot of stories, maybe i will post another part later!

But for now, see ya!


----------



## timbo (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Hey Tim! Lol i dunno remember exactly how i started up but if that is what you mean...
> 
> So i arrived like every other player at my train station and planted my town tree! I remeber having Snake, Static, Nibbles and Kiki as my starting villagers. The first thing i actually did after i paid off my first debt was surrounding my house with random flowers! By the way around that time i looked like a Toad from Mario.
> 
> ...



Nice story!
Toad from Mario is nice i just was a normal person 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So in the beginning for it was like 1 year ago.
I bought the game in my local toy shop named Bart Smit (Dutch name) 
When i bought it and when i got home i started playing the game.
I never played Animal crossing before but it was very nice i was the owner of The Hague (City in the Netherlands where i lived)
I had lots of fun with my residents and we all had a nice time.
I don't know who my starting villagers where but i know that 2 of them where Cody and Simon.
So yeah!
That was my story about the beginning of the game


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

timbo said:


> Nice story!
> Toad from Mario is nice i just was a normal person
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Lol i have never heard of those villagers! But nice story though!


----------



## timbo (Mar 17, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Lol i have never heard of those villagers! But nice story though!



Thank you very much!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 17, 2015)

How many badges do you have? I have all of them at least bronze, it took me nearly two years!


----------



## Nimega (Mar 20, 2015)

I will always remember my first birthday after getting ACWW. I started to play, and Aurora was there with a cake for me, from all my villagers. It was very nice!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 20, 2015)

Nimega said:


> I will always remember my first birthday after getting ACWW. I started to play, and Aurora was there with a cake for me, from all my villagers. It was very nice!



This reminds me of my first NL Birthday. Pierce (surprisingly, not Kyle) showed up at my place and took me to his. There were my two other favourite villagers- Kyle and Erik. Though I'd TTed ahead and it wasn't actually my birthday, it kind of made me feel warm and fuzzy like that. I'm looking forward to actually seeing it once the time rolls around.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> This reminds me of my first NL Birthday. Pierce (surprisingly, not Kyle) showed up at my place and took me to his. There were my two other favourite villagers- Kyle and Erik. Though I'd TTed ahead and it wasn't actually my birthday, it kind of made me feel warm and fuzzy like that. I'm looking forward to actually seeing it once the time rolls around.



Yeah the New Leaf Birthdays are fun! I remember my first birthday, i do not time travel so it was my real birthday and Wendy was there! My favorite villager! And she gave me a violin as a present! I really liked it! I know it is orderable but it is a nice furniture piece nontheless!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Yeah the New Leaf Birthdays are fun! I remember my first birthday, i do not time travel so it was my real birthday and Wendy was there! My favorite villager! And she gave me a violin as a present! I really liked it! I know it is orderable but it is a nice furniture piece nontheless!



Sweet! I can't remember what Pierce gave me, but I was sent a Polka-Dot Clock from Deli and an Exotic Lamp from Mallary. I set them up in my basement.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Sweet! I can't remember what Pierce gave me, but I was sent a Polka-Dot Clock from Deli and an Exotic Lamp from Mallary. I set them up in my basement.



Do villagers actually send you rare items? I got a shopping cart from Kitty once, it is not rare but it is a Spotlight item so definitely valuable!


----------



## Ceewah (Mar 21, 2015)

In my first New Leaf game, I named the town Cherry, and lo and behold, I got cherries as my town fruit  I also got my favorite villager of all time, Rosie, as one of my starting villagers, and I was so excited  I distinctly remember a conversation she had with Eugene where she was saying: "You can't yell at me for being too beautiful! That's like yelling at the sun for being too sunny." Eugene started to freak out, which I found slightly comical.

More early on in my Animal Crossing Experience (WW) I remember when I had Melba. He hobby was gardening, so she would places different flower all around her house and water them. Since her house was between mine and the store, I walked by it every day on my daily rounds. One day, I noticed a pink hybrid flower and I was like 'what?' because I hadn't heard of them, and I didn't look things up. After all, I didn't think too many people even played Animal Crossing (I was wrong XD). As I was coming back from the store, I trampled it.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 21, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Do villagers actually send you rare items? I got a shopping cart from Kitty once, it is not rare but it is a Spotlight item so definitely valuable!



I'm guessing that it might depend on the friendship level, but I'm not entirely certain.

@Ceewah: That actually reminds me of the Flower Fest back in WW. I would always manipulate my chances of winning by stealing everyone's flowers.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ceewah said:


> In my first New Leaf game, I named the town Cherry, and lo and behold, I got cherries as my town fruit  I also got my favorite villager of all time, Rosie, as one of my starting villagers, and I was so excited  I distinctly remember a conversation she had with Eugene where she was saying: "You can't yell at me for being too beautiful! That's like yelling at the sun for being too sunny." Eugene started to freak out, which I found slightly comical.
> 
> More early on in my Animal Crossing Experience (WW) I remember when I had Melba. He hobby was gardening, so she would places different flower all around her house and water them. Since her house was between mine and the store, I walked by it every day on my daily rounds. One day, I noticed a pink hybrid flower and I was like 'what?' because I hadn't heard of them, and I didn't look things up. After all, I didn't think too many people even played Animal Crossing (I was wrong XD). As I was coming back from the store, I trampled it.



X'D Ahh wel i didn't knew about hybrids until Animal Crossing New Leaf but it wasn't the first game that i was addicted to, i really was addicted to Animal Crossing Let's Go To The City but i did not know too much about it. I have a lot of memories with Wendy the sheep though! That is why she is my favorite villager of all time! Moe and Monique are a good second place though, i had those two cats in all three Animal Crossing game i played: Wild World, Let's Go To The City and New Leaf!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

When I spotted him in my campsite I wanted him for greed, little did I know how quickly I would become attached to the silly blue unicorn. I had every intention so re-sell him, much as I did when Skye moved in, but Julian filled my smug little heart gap that had just been left by a handsome wolf musician... I thought I could never love again but Julian galloped straight into my heart! 

He always had the sweetest things to say right from the get-go. Talking to me way more than any of my other villagers even cared to. Always had a present, always let me know when I was playing too long. Subtly asking me to be his roommate. I thought it was just friendly banter until Valentine's Day when he was the only villagers, besides my lovely assistant Isabelle, to get me a Valentine! That's how I knew we were meant to be! For his birthday he told me he was the luckiest boy ever when I gave him the present I picked out special just for him, a lovely new blue sweater, because I knew it was his favorite color. He even said he had been eyeing it and was planning to buy it for himself and put it on right away!

He always come up to me, chiming and dancing, always so happy to see me, asking for me to share the bench with him. He even invites himself over anytime I head into my house and compliments my amazing taste in decor! Then just two days ago I was happily about my daily mayoral duties he came up to me, pinging. This ping was different, it wasn't a happy dancing ping like usual... He told me that he was getting ready to leave the town because it didn't feel right for him... I begged him and convinced him to stay, he said he was surprised that I even cared... I don't know what happened but now I have to work diligently to make Arryire the place for him, I can't lose my smug love, not again...not ever again....


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> I'm guessing that it might depend on the friendship level, but I'm not entirely certain.
> 
> @Ceewah: That actually reminds me of the Flower Fest back in WW. I would always manipulate my chances of winning by stealing everyone's flowers.



YES! OMG i had Dora in my town back then and i did steal her flowers too xD


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 22, 2015)

lars708 said:


> YES! OMG i had Dora in my town back then and i did steal her flowers too xD



Dora is so cute!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Mar 22, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Dora is so cute!



Agreed. I had her back in the original AC, and she was one of my favourite villagers.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 22, 2015)

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Agreed. I had her back in the original AC, and she was one of my favourite villagers.



Hahah i did not like her at all back then because, her name is Dora, just like the Dora from... Yeah you know what i mean!


----------

